# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Los análisis genéticos por el ARS ayudan a identificar las royas de la caña de azúcar

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Por Alfredo Flores, 29 de enero 2010*  
Los científicos del Servicio de Investigación Agrícola (ARS) han analizado hongos de la roya derivados de más de 160 muestras de caña de azúcar que vinieron de 25 paises. Estos analisis proveen un recurso valioso para los criadores de plantas y los patólogos de plantas que están buscando una fuente de resistencia genética contra la roya marrón y la roya naranja de la caña de azúcar. 
Estas enfermedades son una preocupación principal para el sector de la caña de azúcar, así que el diagnóstico correcto del tipo específico de la roya es esencial, según Lisa Castlebury, quien es micóloga en el Laboratorio de Micología Sistemática y Microbiología mantenido por el ARS en Beltsville, Maryland. Es difícil identificar con precisión los aislados de la roya basado solamente en su apariencia porque sus formas y estructuras son muy similares. 
La roya naranja, la cual es diferente de la roya marrón que ocurre comúnmente en la producción de la caña de azúcar en EE.UU., fue encontrada en la Florida en el 2007. Cuando hay una infestación con la roya naranja, los productores tienen que aplicar tres tratamientos de un fungicida al cultivo para producir rendimientos aceptables. Esas aplicaciones les cuestan a los productores aproximadamente 40 millones de dólares anualmente en la Florida, la cual es el único estado en EE.UU. que tiene esta roya hasta ahora. 
El estudio por Castlebury comenzó como resultado de una solicitud por patólogo de plantas Jack Comstock con el ARS en Cañal Point, la Florida. Castlebury fue líder de un grupo científico que genéticamente analizó y comparó las secuencias del ADN de los hongos de royas de la caña de azúcar. En este estudio, ahora en su tercer año, los investigaciones también han usado la microscopía de luz para notar las diferencias sutiles entre las dos royas. Investigador asociado postdoctoral Linley Dixon con el ARS en el laboratorio en Beltsville también participó en el estudio. 
Castlebury y micólogo John McKemy con el ARS identificaron la nueva roya naranja en un área de producción de caña de azúcar en la Florida. Éste fue el primer descubierto de esta roya en el Hemisfero Occidental. Ahora el estudio se han convertido en un análisis global de los hongos de roya que afectan cultivares de la caña de azúcar, en colaboración con Comstock y biólogo molecular Neil Glynn con el ARS en Canal Point. La mayoría de las muestras de caña de azúcar recibidas por Castlebury vienen de las Américas, Asia, Australia, y en menos parte, África. 
Los resultados de la secuenciación genética por el grupo han sido agregados a GenBank, la cual es la base de datos de secuencias genéticas mantenida por los Institutos Nacionales de la Salud, para utilización por patólogos de plantas y criadores de plantas. 
ARS es la agencia principal de investigaciones científicas del Departamento de Agricultura de EE.UU. (USDA por sus siglas en inglés). Esta investigación apoya la prioridad del USDA de promover la seguridad alimentaria internacional.   *Fuente: USDA*Temas similares: CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar Variedades de caña de azucar tributacion para venta de caña de azucar Venta de semilla de caña de azucar

----------

